# Penile implant ruined my sex



## Andy0397 (Jul 5, 2021)

I have been fighting diabetes for several years. Needless to say it's taken a toll on my sex life. It has made getting a full erection impossible. I'm not that large to begin with, and trying to insert a half limp penis is not only impossible, but embarrassing and frustrating. I have tried all of the pills, and even tried injections. None of them worked. I talked with my urologist and he told me about penile implants. I wanted to continue my sex life so I got the best that they had. It was the pump style which required pumping up a reservoir filled with liquid. One of the side effects was you would.lose a little length and girth to your penis. He said that he'd only had problems with that type once before. During my 6 week healing period I noticed the liquid leaking from my incision. I ended up going in for another surgery. This time I told him to install the other type which was basically a rod that you could lay down or stand erect. Once again the side affect caused me to lose more length. He said that I had nerve damage to the head and that might be difficult inserting it for a while. This time after the healing, I not only had I lost length and girth, but it was also noticeably crooked. My problem now is that my wife doesn't want to touch it. She says that it's to weird. My wife is a little on the heavy side so it's very hard to even penatrate her. We've tried masturbating together, Ive given her oral, we've tried some toys on her. She uses a bullet to masterbate with, but is not willing to try anything else. I like seeing her insert vibrators or dildos, but shes not interested even though she knows it excites me. I also like seeing her in sexy clothing, but once again she isn't intrested. She never has had much of a sex drive, but its about to drive me nuts. I'm really getting tired of masturbating by myself, and could really use some advice.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

VERY sorry this happened to you. The ONLY suggestion I could give is to go to a marriage counselor with your wife and even perhaps a sex therapist to help you both find new ways to please each other and have sex.

NOT that this helps, but is sounds like your Dr f*cked something up with BOTH of these procedures.... MAYBE see a lawyer about that...
Consult with a different Dr group to see if anything can be done to correct the issues...


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Your doctor could certainly be held liable if he didn't make you aware of the risks.

I'm very sorry this happened.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

This is a terribly sad story. Sorry. 

I suggest you go to another doctor.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

yeah, it is odd that urologists recommend a penile implant so readily.
first, a diabetic has a compromised immune system....so healing after an operation is always an issue.
2nd, it has to hurt like a mother for a month or so.
3rd, there is always some risk that the body will reject something you are sticking inside of it.

All operations have risk, and "cosmetic" ones, where something life threatening is not getting fixed, are always to be looked at very carefully before proceeding.

As far as your marriage goes....
there are plenty of other ways to have sex that do not involve a penis. 
Cunilingus, sex toys, bondage, about a ton of kinky ways that can be explored. 
it looks like its time to learn some new ways!
Sorry for your predicament, but its time to move on....and make the best of what is left


----------



## kh4OffRoad (9 mo ago)

*I am very saddened to hear about your story. I’m someone who is interested in getting one at some point. Can I ask you how long of a period of time was it from just pills to out right implant? Also how many different kinds of injections did you try and what didn’t work about them? Was it lack of effect or was it over effect? I’m curious because I am currently taking injections. *


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Andy0397 said:


> I have been fighting diabetes for several years. Needless to say it's taken a toll on my sex life. It has made getting a full erection impossible. I'm not that large to begin with, and trying to insert a half limp penis is not only impossible, but embarrassing and frustrating. I have tried all of the pills, and even tried injections. None of them worked. I talked with my urologist and he told me about penile implants. I wanted to continue my sex life so I got the best that they had. It was the pump style which required pumping up a reservoir filled with liquid. One of the side effects was you would.lose a little length and girth to your penis. He said that he'd only had problems with that type once before. During my 6 week healing period I noticed the liquid leaking from my incision. I ended up going in for another surgery. This time I told him to install the other type which was basically a rod that you could lay down or stand erect. Once again the side affect caused me to lose more length. He said that I had nerve damage to the head and that might be difficult inserting it for a while. This time after the healing, I not only had I lost length and girth, but it was also noticeably crooked. My problem now is that my wife doesn't want to touch it. She says that it's to weird. My wife is a little on the heavy side so it's very hard to even penatrate her. We've tried masturbating together, Ive given her oral, we've tried some toys on her. She uses a bullet to masterbate with, but is not willing to try anything else. I like seeing her insert vibrators or dildos, but shes not interested even though she knows it excites me. I also like seeing her in sexy clothing, but once again she isn't intrested. She never has had much of a sex drive, but its about to drive me nuts. I'm really getting tired of masturbating by myself, and could really use some advice.


GO SEE ANOTHER DOCTOR


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Geesh, that's awful. I feel like you should run your story by a lawyer.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

Andy0397 said:


> I have been fighting diabetes for several years. Needless to say it's taken a toll on my sex life. It has made getting a full erection impossible. I'm not that large to begin with, and trying to insert a half limp penis is not only impossible, but embarrassing and frustrating. I have tried all of the pills, and even tried injections. None of them worked. I talked with my urologist and he told me about penile implants. I wanted to continue my sex life so I got the best that they had. It was the pump style which required pumping up a reservoir filled with liquid. One of the side effects was you would.lose a little length and girth to your penis. He said that he'd only had problems with that type once before. During my 6 week healing period I noticed the liquid leaking from my incision. I ended up going in for another surgery. This time I told him to install the other type which was basically a rod that you could lay down or stand erect. Once again the side affect caused me to lose more length. He said that I had nerve damage to the head and that might be difficult inserting it for a while. This time after the healing, I not only had I lost length and girth, but it was also noticeably crooked. My problem now is that my wife doesn't want to touch it. She says that it's to weird. My wife is a little on the heavy side so it's very hard to even penatrate her. We've tried masturbating together, Ive given her oral, we've tried some toys on her. She uses a bullet to masterbate with, but is not willing to try anything else. I like seeing her insert vibrators or dildos, but shes not interested even though she knows it excites me. I also like seeing her in sexy clothing, but once again she isn't intrested. She never has had much of a sex drive, but its about to drive me nuts. I'm really getting tired of masturbating by myself, and could really use some advice.


This is terrible.

For general knowledge, penile implant which provides best possible results is the 3-piece inflatable type. The semirigid rod type is reliable and convenient but puts constant pressure on the inside of the penis, which can cause injury.

Why your urologist replace your penile implant as per your suggestion? He should know what to do in case of malfunction of the inflatable type.

Your case seems to fit following description:

*When A Penile Implant Revision May Not Be Practical*
Although rare, we have seen men who have had disastrous complications of penile implant surgery by their local General Urologists. One example would be a man how underwent a placement of a penile implant with simultaneous incision of a plaque causing curvature. This incision did not happen after elevation of sensitive blood vessels to the head of the penis (called dorsal arteries) and the patient then developed gangrene to the head of the penis with eventual partial penile amputation. Another patient developed severe infection that was not aggressively managed, and there was loss of the majority of the penile shaft tissue. These are rare events which should not discourage men with erectile dysfunction from pursuing penile implant surgery. It is true with any technically challenging surgery in any area of medicine that expertise is generally associated with a lower complication rate and the prevention of certain complications that are the result of negligence.

Penile Implant Revision | Penile Implant Re-Do Surgery (centerforreconstructiveurology.org)

- - -

You should seek appointment with another doctor on priority basis.

An experienced surgeon is your best bet for this type of work. For example:

Dr. Andrew Kramer: Fixing a Titan Penile Implant’s Broken Pump (weareaugustines.com)


----------

